# Best impact drill?



## sy85 (Aug 14, 2011)

WarriorWithWood said:


> Get the "brushless" Makita LXT. It's stronger and it will last much longer then the standard LXT impact.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Makita-BTD144..._1?ie=UTF8&s=industrial&qid=1306802444&sr=8-1


I'll second this. Agreed that there were numerous postings but I feel compelled to mention that I just bought this one a few months back and it is by far, totally awesome. They also mention that the brushless technology is what helps (As Warrior said) to prolong the already beefy LXT Battery that this model utilizes. That and the charger is a half hour charge (MAAAAAAYBE, sometimes faster). Get that and with 2 batteries and you should be set for um, well, a long time :thumbup:. 

As for me, I now as a result of getting that and a 2 pack of a recip and hammer drill and a rebate have 5 batteries, and I'm just going to pray that about 3 don't die from lack of use :blink:. The damn things are always charged. Maybe it's time to set a rotating schedule of usage up for em.. heh.


----------

